# rethinking my need/want for a drum carder



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

My husband asked me what I wanted for my birthday/our anniversary (which is today...23 years) I told him I wanted something for my fiber addiction. So, I went scrounging on Ravelry and came up with a blending hackle with a 4 pitch comb set. I can't quite make up my mind on the drum carder I want...it's a whole big chunk-o-change....and I'm not certain that my bad shoulders would be to happy with all that crankin'. But, I digress.....

So, I settled on the blending hackle because I could resell it without too much problem later...

Wellllll.....Got the set today. My, My...is this thing FUN! I enjoy it. It makes beautiful blended roving without a whole lot of fooling around. Now I'm wondering......do I really need a drum carder?????.....hmmmmmm


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Congratulations on the Hackle and the marriage longevity. You should see if you can get a copy of this seasons Spin Off magazine they have a whole section in there on using a blending Hackle.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Oh joy, a potentially new toy! I didnt even know there was such a thing.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

It's an older version of this one with a 4 pitch comb to go with it. Not new, but it does a good job. Mine uses regular 
C-clamps, not the nice wood & hook ones.

They call is a "blending hackle" but I've been using it to comb out clean locks, then diz those off into sliver roving.. It's just a big ole comb!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

WIHH; girl, you really are a hard core enabler! :hrm: I can see your points with eyes wide open. I like to spin EVERYTHING, from a slick as glass worsted, to a bumpy, lumpy, lofty art yarn....sigh....I think my next step is to see if I can borrow a carder to try it out....


----------



## Oma2three (May 5, 2012)

Let me tell you my daughter and I saw a drum carder at a fiber fest and thought how neat .so she went out and purchased one for me.Well I used it once.Found it to be pretty messy to use in the kitchen, no room in the craftroom (too much other stuff in there ) ,so it sits in the sunroom waiting to be put to work.really wished we could have borrowed one first.But then we tend to jump right in and be a bit compulsive SOOO my advice would be borrow one first and seehow you like it.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

A LOT depends on the brand you get also. The chain drive careers tend to be a bit easier to use, crank. If you over load any of them you will tend to make it difficult if not impossible to crank besides you can break it. As for the mess, yep they can be messy but that is part of their job, they will get out a lot of VM and dirt so have it in an area that is easy to clean.

I love my drum carder especially for big projects. I cannot imagine you would find a drum carder harder on your body than hand cards.

Oma2three maybe you would consider selling yours to Lathermaker?


----------



## Oma2three (May 5, 2012)

Well selling it sounds like a good idea,but since it was a gift from my duughter I will not do that. Besides we have bags and bags of fiber to be done,Ill just have to wait and do it out on the deck.Hopefully it won't be as hot next year,since I don't tolerate heat that well.


----------

